# Ask A Nurse - Embryology



## djb13 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've just been through part of a first cycle of IVF. At egg collection, eight eggs were colected, which I was told was a reasonable result for a forty year old. However none of the eggs fertilised and I have been told that infact the eggs were observed to be 'behaving abnormally' ie they had sub-divided into many cells. without fertlising. Do you have any idea what may cause this. I have been advised that I may try another cycle although it is lkely to happen again? To be honest I am left feeling really confused as to what may be the cause and what I should do now?
Any advice/hints would be really welcome.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi
at my clinic (because of my age im 35).they offered us icsi incase the eggs didnt fertilise.
we were told this might happen as a women gets older the egg outer shell hardens and its harder for the sperm to penatrate.so if the eggs didnt fertilise on day 1 i pressume they would inject sperm into egg..
i am not a nurse .just going by our clinic. as it happened 4 eggs fertilsed for us...
hope this helps
marzy


----------

